# how big can i expect his white spot to get?



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

Tucker had a few white hairs on his chest, and now he has a small spot about dime sized. I love it, do you think it will grow much more? he is only 4 and a half months. I don't want it to get too big, but right now it's wicked cute. do you think it will grow with his body?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I couldn't tell you the answer to that, but I'm sure one of the more seasoned V members can; however, I can share my experience with our V pup, Pumpkin (5 months). When we got Pumpkin, there was not a speck of white/white hairs on any part of her body. Now, she has quite a bit of white hairs but not a solid patch if that makes sense? On Pumpkins shoulder, back of rear legs, and less so on her chest are a bunch of white hairs mixed with red. It is not solid. So if you are standing away from her, you do not see the hairs as white, but as natural shading. Almost like a red haired person with strawberry blonde highlights. It is only when combing through her hair or standing very close do you see the white hairs. If you are worried about confirmation faults, a small portion of white is permitted on the chest; hwever, if you think it's cute, and I'm sure it is, who cares? I have read another thread on here re: white, but I'm not savy enough to pull up the link. Sorry


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

oh ya, I know it's in the conformation, I'm just curious if anyone else has any experience with their white spots growing. 

I don't think the lighter shading in the shoulders is a problem, on tucker it just looks like some blond shading, which I'm pretty sure is also normal.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter and Scarlet both had a spot of white fur on their chests. Dexter is now almost 2 and he no longer has any white fur. Scarlet is about 15 months and she still has a few. Neither have gotten any larger.


----------

